# Changer couleur noir entre bureau



## Spooky063 (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Comme tout le monde le sait, quand on a plusieurs bureau sur un mac, pour naviguer entre ces différents bureaux, on utilise 3 doigts.
Et l'espacement entre ces bureaux est de couleur noir d'environs 64px.

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connait l'emplacement de l'image ou alors le code de cette couleur.

Merci d'avance.


----------

